# Rate prime Wentworth Miller



## Deleted member 616 (Dec 9, 2018)

7.5/10 psl I'd say.


----------



## Kakakaf (Dec 9, 2018)

I agree with you


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Dec 9, 2018)

Chad-lite. 7.5


----------



## justanothergymcell (Dec 9, 2018)

Agreed, 7.5.


----------



## FiveFourManlet (Dec 9, 2018)

7.5


----------



## shimada (Dec 9, 2018)

Top 6%


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Dec 10, 2018)

Slayer


----------



## bain (Dec 10, 2018)

7PSL, too much buccal fat to be perfectly gl in normal lighting as evident in the last two pics. couldve been 7.5 if he dropped a few percentages
in general he lacks the maxillary and midface forward growth to make up for it, highlighting his bf problem and in general stopping him from being perfection or superclose to it (7.5+)








still very gl obviously
has pretty shit eyebrows though also


----------



## Spite (Dec 10, 2018)

Lifetime squintmaxxer, eminem has nothing on this guy.


----------



## theropeking (Dec 10, 2018)

His fat distribution in his face is not ideal, he has to go extremely low bf to have more defined cheekbones, jaw and chin. Looks good at high bf anyway


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Dec 10, 2018)

bain said:


> 7PSL, too much buccal fat to be perfectly gl in normal lighting as evident in the last two pics. couldve been 7.5 if he dropped a few percentages
> in general he lacks the maxillary and midface forward growth to make up for it, highlighting his bf problem and in general stopping him from being perfection or superclose to it (7.5+)
> 
> 
> ...


His facial fat distribution looks better in the latest prison break season (or morphed?). But the agepill hit him...


----------



## 11gaijin (Dec 10, 2018)

always thought he was good looking. 7.5 is a fair rating


----------



## Vanillestorms (Dec 10, 2018)

He looked very good so who the fuck cares about aspie ratings


Muh 7.495972649501/10


----------



## theropeking (Dec 10, 2018)

Lifewasted said:


> His facial fat distribution looks better in the latest prison break season (or morphed?). But the agepill hit him...
> View attachment 7739



I mean he is 46 yet looks younge despite having grey hair


----------



## oldcell (Dec 10, 2018)

theropeking said:


> His fat distribution in his face is not ideal, he has to go extremely low bf to have more defined cheekbones, jaw and chin. Looks good at high bf anyway



Compare him with guy at your avi
Your avi cannot be mogged, i never saw better looking man


----------



## theropeking (Dec 10, 2018)

oldcell said:


> Compare him with guy at your avi
> Your avi cannot be mogged, i never saw better looking man



Yea he is unmogable. Hes psl 8.5 imo. So the highest possible psl rating.

Btw do you even know his name? Or is it the first time you see the guy in my avi


----------



## oldcell (Dec 10, 2018)

theropeking said:


> Yea he is unmogable. Hes psl 8.5 imo. So the highest possible psl rating.
> 
> Btw do you even know his name? Or is it the first time you see the guy in my avi



Young Burak Ozcivit..
Better than Gandy, P Pry and company
Turk are generally best looking people though


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 10, 2018)

7/10



oldcell said:


> Turk are generally best looking people though



LOL. No hate against the Turks, but this is a stretch.


bain said:


> has pretty shit eyebrows though also



Agreed, this is why he cannot be Chad even though he has the bone structure of a Chad.


----------



## theropeking (Dec 10, 2018)

oldcell said:


> Young Burak Ozcivit..
> Better than Gandy, P Pry and company
> Turk are generally best looking people though



Yea prime burak is also very appreciated from white users from lookism. His prime was the ideal male face.

Turks are very mixed. I think its the kazakh-greek,/italian combo that makes us(not me) so gl. The kazakh side gives them aesthetic hooded eyes and the southern european side gives them the ideal skin and facial bones


----------



## RichardSpencel (Dec 11, 2018)

10/10 not kidding most perfect man alive,would contemplate sucking his schlong.no homo.

I literally used to dream of being him when I was younger/still do.


----------



## Nibba (Dec 11, 2018)

Lifewasted said:


> View attachment 7716
> 
> View attachment 7717
> 
> ...


6 psl


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Dec 13, 2018)

7.789


----------



## BlackpilledAF (Dec 13, 2018)

High-tier Chadlite. 7.99/10


----------



## Kitara (Dec 13, 2018)

PSL 5,75


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Dec 18, 2019)

Bump


----------



## no_hope_left (Dec 18, 2019)

i dont understand why he only made prison break, i think he's a good actor/gl


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Dec 18, 2019)

no_hope_left said:


> i dont understand why he only made prison break, i think he's a good actor/gl


He suffered from depression as far as I remember


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Dec 18, 2019)

no_hope_left said:


> i dont understand why he only made prison break, i think he's a good actor/gl


He was also on the flash


----------



## no_hope_left (Dec 18, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> He was also on the flash


shitty show tbh, anyway he deserved better


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Dec 18, 2019)

no_hope_left said:


> shitty show tbh, anyway he deserved better


----------



## no_hope_left (Dec 18, 2019)

Lifewasted said:


> View attachment 197099


sad shit bro


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jan 14, 2021)

oldcell said:


> Young Burak Ozcivit..
> Better than Gandy, P Pry and company
> Turk are generally best looking people though


They cherrypick tho 
And burak he is squint frauder + beard frauder 
He look high tier normie when he doesnt squint, + beardfraud


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jan 14, 2021)

6 PSL but best appeal of all time 
Girls were wetting at him back then


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Jan 14, 2021)

How the standards have changed jfl


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Jan 14, 2021)

insane low set eyebrows and browridge


----------



## normieschmormie (Jan 14, 2021)

Wentworth Miller steals girl from Betabux


----------

